# Resources for Advent



## Joseph Scibbe (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been leading a Bible study for a while now and we have been going through Colossians. I am planning to take a break starting this week to go through the 4 weeks of Advent. Does anyone have any good resources for this (Scripture readings, prayers, etc). I know this is a huge  so please, if you are here to tell me to stop worshipping the pope, then please refrain from commenting. Thanks!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 22, 2010)

I would never recommend celebrating advent in the context of the corporate church. But. Individually, privately, personally? I think it is a blast!

I just make up readings to go along with the themes of each week. My kids take turns lighting the candle (yep, we light... blow it out... relight... blow it out... that's just what we do because my kids like lighting candles), we sing a carol and then do the reading.


----------



## jason d (Nov 24, 2010)

2010 ADVENT READINGS

Rev. Eric Costa New!

2010 Advent Readings (Monergism)


----------

